

Death and Taxes: Where your money goes - wumi
http://www.thebudgetgraph.com/site/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1&zenid=33d7e0195b0d496cd27200e35a271a79

======
dag
Offtopic, this is not news for hackers. This should go on Digg, not here.

~~~
pg
I thought it was interesting. News for hackers doesn't mean only news about
computers.

~~~
dag
Well, it's not my news site, but...

Your country's budget doesn't affect me a whole lot, and stories like heralded
the end of the good days of Reddit. Besides, it was already popular on Reddit
a month ago and has been submitted to Digg 4 times. There's no need for
duplication.

